# Selçuk Yakıcı



## fofoca

Can anyone please tell me what this means in English....the c in selcuk is with a squiggly line at the bottom but I don't have it on myy keyboard. And the Is don't have a dot at the top.

Thanks so much


----------



## sound shift

It looks like "Seljuk plasterer" to me, but I could be wrong - what is the context? I use alt + 0231 to get 'ç'.


----------



## fofoca

Hi, thanks so much..it is an email username. I thought yakici meant "hot" or desire"....does it sound like that to you... Thanks so mmuch


----------



## Volcano

fofoca said:


> Can anyone please tell me what this means in English....the c in selcuk is with a squiggly line at the bottom but I don't have it on myy keyboard. And the Is don't have a dot at the top.
> 
> Thanks so much



*Selçuk Yakıcı

Seçuk is a name and yakıcı means burner*


----------



## tulpan

fofoca said:


> Hi, thanks so much..it is an email username. I thought yakici meant "hot" or desire"....does it sound like that to you... Thanks so mmuch


 

YAKICI means

*1.* burning, (something) which produces a burning effect. 
*2.* chem. caustic (agent). 
*3.* (voice, song) which kindles an intense feeling of sadness or melancholy in the listener. 
*4.* person who makes and applies plasters, blisters, or cauteries.


----------



## yasemin

well.. it may also be the surname of the guy... it is usual to take e-mail accounts based on a combination of the name and the surname, right?...


----------



## veronica55

it is a name of a man. simply, selçuk is the name of the guy and yakıcı is his surname.


----------

